Ask HN: Is there a list of the top-10 websites (or news sources) on HN? - jhatax
======
jhatax
Hello everyone. In no particular order, I have observed more articles
submitted and up-voted for the following news sources. Whether unconscious
bias or otherwise, due to their popularity on HN, I tend to trust these
sources more than others: Bloomberg, TechCrunch, LWN, Github, WSJ, AVC, Atlas
Obscura, CityLab, Stratechery.

Is there an official top-10 list? Do others have a list of top-10 news sites
that you trust and follow regularly?

